# How do I know if my cichlids are holding eggs or fry?



## Shanerwood (Feb 3, 2011)

I have 4 different malawi cichlids that have either eggs or fry in their mouths, How do I know how far along they are, or how do I know when they will spit the fry out? I guess I have a very healthy tank as they all seem to be breeding or showing mating rituals.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

Are they all the same breed? They aren't making hybrids are they? The only way to really know is to wait or strip them. Sometimes when you strip them and they are to young the mom will suck them back in. Just keep a good eye on them and see how large the mouth gets. It isn't unusual for them not to eat either so dont be worried. Do you have a place to put the babies? If you use a breeder net in the tank the fish will suck them threw it and kill them. So you will need another tank or a home made breeder net that is double netted. Been there done this and made my own net. Good luck it's so exciting.


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

If you are not planning on setting up some sort of fry tank/system then just let them be and let nature do its thing, Make sure that you have TINY hiding places that ONLY they can fit in. 

I usualy sit and watch my cichlids mouths and every now and then when the mother churns them right you should get a good glimpse of inside.

I usualy wait 23-25 days! it can vary!
If you stripped the fry while they have there egg sack still its extremely difficult to keep them alive WITHOUT a fry/egg tumbler Try to wait til at least 90% of the egg sacks are gone. 

Thenm take a bucket. put the mom in there, gently hold her with WET hands some what in the water and open here mouth with either your pinky finger and or a tooth pick etc.

be sure to be Very gentle, if sometimes the fry try to stay inside, you might have to gently rock her back and fourth so they will come out with the water currents.


Youtube has some great cichlid stripping videos, the first time you do it you will think your hurting the fish or its cruel, but once you get good at it you wil have less fry deaths! Be sure to always expect a couple fry deaths.


----------



## Blair917 (May 10, 2010)

I just watch to get a glimpse inside the mouth, or often I will see an escapee and then I net the mom, and then put the net into my baby tank and with the mom still trapped in the net gently squeeze her belly and she will spit them all out into the water. Then i put the mom back into my main tank.

If you use a breeding separator net in your same tank be careful, I haven't tried with Africans but with JD's before and the male killed them. I think it was because i didn't put any rocks or gravel to hold the bottom of the mesh down he went through the bottom of the mesh when they slept.

Here is my current batch of baby malawi's










Good luck!


----------

